# Labradoodle Questions



## Shannie (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi Guys  I'm new to this forum and foruming in general so I apologise in advance if my posting is a bit wacky.

Anyways, I don't own a dog at the moment, but I am considering getting a dog some time in the future. I would really love to get a Labradoodle, and I have a few questions about that breed that I'm hoping some of you guys could answer.

1. What's the difference between the fleece coat and the wool coat? I know that the wool is more tightly curled than the fleece, but is there a difference in texture or grooming requirements?

2. Does the Labradoodle have continuously growing fur that needs to be cut or does it grow to a certain length and then stop growing?

3. How much do Labradoodles usually sell for? I want to buy from a registered breeder.

4. Many breeders usually sell their Labradoodles already desexed in order to maintain the integrity of the breed. Would it be too weird to ask for the dog not to be desexed so that I could perhaps breed it? (Not sure if I would want to do this yet - I'm just curious about it.)

Thanks for your help everyone


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Before anybody jumps the OP, please take notice that she's in Australia xD The chance of finding a proper doodle there are significantly higher 

Other than that, I honestly couldn't answer any of your questions, Shannie, except that this is a dog that does need to be groomed every 6-8 weeks. Here in the states a doodle can be anywhere from $800-3000


----------



## Shannie (Jul 23, 2010)

Haha I have no idea what 'jump the OP means' but yeah in Australia there is a pretty good chance of getting one. There are 14 accredited/registered/whatever breeders in the country. Thanks for your help anyways


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

As you know, the reason breeders desex the pups is to prevent breedings like you *might* do. What would be your reason for wanting to breed? Perhaps if you get more involved in the breed and show that you will breed responsibly and ethically, then a breeder may be willing to sell you an unaltered pup.

I'm also curious about why you want a labradoodle instead of a lab or a poodle?


----------



## Shannie (Jul 23, 2010)

Locke said:


> As you know, the reason breeders desex the pups is to prevent breedings like you *might* do. What would be your reason for wanting to breed? Perhaps if you get more involved in the breed and show that you will breed responsibly and ethically, then a breeder may be willing to sell you an unaltered pup.
> 
> I'm also curious about why you want a labradoodle instead of a lab or a poodle?


If I were to breed it would mainly for something interesting to do and because I like the breed in general. Also I have noticed that there aren't many standard/large Labradoodles (mostly miniatures and mediums) in the country so it would be nice to breed a litter of them to keep that part of the breed going. 

I want a labradoodle over a poodle or labrador simply because they are different. Ever since I was a kid I have wanted an Old English Sheepdog, but that is somewhat unrealistic for me because they are so rare where I live and they need huge amounts of grooming, and it's hot in Australia which can't be good for such a hairy dog. In an attempt to find a breed somewhat like the Old English Sheepdog, I came across Labradoodles and fell in love with them too.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Shannie "jump the OP" means to get angry with the original poster. And here in the USA there are VERY few good Labradoodle breeders and Labradoodles are still in the "mutt" stage here in the US. But We relize that in Australia many Labradoodles are purebred, saddly we don't know much about them.

Maybe if you prove their companionability and good structure before breeding. and this means conformation and maybe also therapy work and obedience trials. As the dogs owner you need other people who are big in the breed to judge your dog's quality because as his owner you can be blind to his faults.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Just curious, but is there any other reason you want a Labradoodle besides "They're different?" Honestly to me, that's a horrible reason to get a dog. Having something unique to show off is not what it's like to own a dog. It's a huge responsibility and there are a ton of factors involved when deciding which breed would fit best into your life style.

1, How much exercise do you do? What types? And be realistic and honest with yourself. If you don't exercise that much right now, chances are you're not going to change your routine very dramatically without falling back into what's natural for you, no matter how good your intentions are. And I'm not bashing people who don't exercise a ton, but keep in mind that Labs and Poodles are both high energy dogs that need a lot of exercise, and you should get a dog that you'll be able to keep up with.

2, What type of personality do you want in a dog? Do you want a dog that's always easy-going and gentle? A dog with a quirky attitude? A dog that will always be by your side to the point of obnoxiousness? Or a dog that would rather give you space and leave you alone?

3, How much time and money are you willing to spend grooming your dog? Keep in mind that many Labradoodles have the curly Poodle coat, which needs to be professionally groomed. It may also be difficult to keep clean and require frequent bathing, especially since this breed combination is probably going to be VERY inclined leap into a muddy creek or bog and get filthy (They're both water loving breeds).

4, What's your living situation like? Do you live alone, do you own your home? Do you have a family, do you rent? Keep in mind when getting a dog, EVERYBODY has to be on board, INCLUDING your land lord if you rent. Those that you live with should also have a say in what kind of personality, energy level, and grooming requirements they want in a dog.


Also, I'd like to mention that "They're different" is an equally terrible reason to breed. Breeding is not a simple hobby you experiment around with willy nilly just for fun. You have to be involved with the breed and ONLY breed to improve the breed. That means evaluation all potential breeding dogs in dog shows to evaluate conformation and/or in sporting/hunting events to determine practical working capabilities. Also, you have to do all of the in depth health testing that the breed requires so you know you're not passing on genetic problems to future litters (This is much more than a mere wellness exam. Research all of the health tests required for breeding Labs and Poodles.) A good breeder will not sell you a puppy and allow you to keep it intact for breeding unless you make it clear that you intend to become a good, responsible breeder yourself. Be wary of people willing to sell you a puppy and allowing you to breed without question, as they're most likely irresponsible breeders that don't make sure they're producing the healthiest, best quality puppies possible.


Oh yeah, I'd like to add one more thing: Just to let you know, a great way to get the most unique dog possible and still have them fit all of your requirements is to adopt a mixed breed dog from a shelter! In a lot of dogs, figuring out the mystery of what they are is really fun, plus there's a chance that you may meet a dog with the perfect combination of personality/energy level/grooming requirements. I adopted my Papillon from a rescue, and I think he's very unique. He's most likely purebred, but he's giant for a Pap! Paps usually don't weigh more than 10 lbs at the heaviest, and Basil weighs 18 lbs! He's not fat, either  No one I know has a dog anything like my Basil, and I found him up for adoption at a rescue. I think I really lucked out


----------



## KaseyT (May 7, 2008)

Shannie said:


> Hi Guys  I'm new to this forum and foruming in general so I apologise in advance if my posting is a bit wacky.
> 
> Anyways, I don't own a dog at the moment, but I am considering getting a dog some time in the future. I would really love to get a Labradoodle, and I have a few questions about that breed that I'm hoping some of you guys could answer.
> 
> ...


Are you referring to and Australian Labradoodle or an F1 or F1B Lab/poodle hybrid which is also commonly referred to as a Labaradoodle?


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

KaseyT said:


> Are you referring to and Australian Labradoodle or an F1 or F1B Lab/poodle hybrid which is also commonly referred to as a Labaradoodle?


I'm not up on labradoodles and their lineage, but I like them. 
Are Australian Labradoodles doodles that have bred true for generations, and F1s crosses between labs and poodles? And how many approximate litters before they breed true? (We board a few doodles who either look like labs, or poodles, but a lot of them look like the scruffy dogs you usually think about when you hear labradoodle).


----------



## KaseyT (May 7, 2008)

Keechak said:


> Shannie "jump the OP" means to get angry with the original poster. And here in the USA there are VERY few good Labradoodle breeders and Labradoodles are still in the "mutt" stage here in the US. But We relize that in Australia many Labradoodles are purebred, saddly we don't know much about them.
> 
> Maybe if you prove their companionability and good structure before breeding. and this means conformation and maybe also therapy work and obedience trials. As the dogs owner you need other people who are big in the breed to judge your dog's quality because as his owner you can be blind to his faults.


Labradoodles an the US are not on the "mutt stage" as there is no interest in breeding beyond the second generation and for good reason. Australian Labradoodles are also breed in the US for those interested though much rarer and very expensive.

Labradoodle breeders on average are much better than purebred breeders, 90% of which are bybs and puppy mills, do no heath testing, and unlike doodle breeders, are polluting the gene pools of the breeds they represent with all maner of garbage.

Here are a 100 or so doodle breeders who heath test there dogs.
http://www.goldendoodles.com/breeders.htm


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> Labradoodle breeders on average are much better than purebred breeders, 90% of which are bybs and puppy mills, do no heath testing, and unlike doodle breeders, are polluting the gene pools of the breeds they represent with all maner of garbage.


It would be really nice if you'd quit spouting such unsubstantiated bullcrap.


----------



## KaseyT (May 7, 2008)

LazyGRanch713 said:


> I'm not up on labradoodles and their lineage, but I like them.
> Are Australian Labradoodles doodles that have bred true for generations, and F1s crosses between labs and poodles? And how many approximate litters before they breed true? (We board a few doodles who either look like labs, or poodles, but a lot of them look like the scruffy dogs you usually think about when you hear labradoodle).


Australian labradoodles have been bred for 20 or so years, but my understanding is they still do mot breed true enough consistently enough to be accepted as a breed by the major orgs.

An F1 Labradoodle is a cross between a lab and a poodle and an F1b (back-cross) is a cross between a poodle and a F1 labradoodle. The F1bs tend to have more consistent woolly coats and are more likely to be non shedding and hypoallergenic, and threrfor more popular.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Call em what you will, they're mixed-breed dogs, no more, no less.



> Paps usually don't weigh more than 10 lbs at the heaviest, and Basil weighs 18 lbs! He's not fat, either No one I know has a dog anything like my Basil, and I found him up for adoption at a rescue. I think I really lucked out


I think Basil must have found a Pap steroid store I would insert a big green smiley here but we don't have one. This smiley has a stomach ache I think.


----------



## KaseyT (May 7, 2008)

Xeph said:


> It would be really nice if you'd quit spouting such unsubstantiated bullcrap.


Which part is unsubstantiated? That 90% of purebred breeders are bybs or puppy mills? That these breeders are polluting the gene pools of the breeds they represent while by definition hybrid breeders do not? That the 100 or so breeders I listed as doing heath testing really are?

Oh, and please explain to me why my commnt is unsubstatined bullcrap and this statement:


> And here in the USA there are VERY few good Labradoodle breeders and Labradoodles are still in the "mutt" stage here in the US.


is not.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

"Labradoodle breeders on average are much better than purebred breeders" is the part I have an issue with. I believe you when you say that the breeders you listed health test, but there are many, many more who do not. You can't find a good "doodle" breeder anywhere near me (I tried, because a friend of mine wants one), but I can't throw a rock without hitting a few bad ones charging $1000 for dogs with no health testing whatsoever.


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

http://stoprutlandmanor.wordpress.com/

Shannie and Kasey, I think you both need to see that link and read it through. Teagan Park (another popular Australian Labradoodle breeder not long ago) was just as bad.

I suggest you look into Portuguese Water Dogs or Poodles from reputable breeders, or a rescue with the look you desire.




















Labradoodles are very hairy and will get hot and they also require tons of grooming, just like Old English Sheepdogs. Same with Portuguese Water Dogs and Poodles (which are really not that different, as you can see from the dogs pictured - Doodles just look like poorly-bred Poodles when shaved down). If that's not what you want, you should probably look into other breeds with shorter hair. If you are just going to shave your hairy dog down to help it stay cool and decrease the grooming requirements, I'd suggest look into getting a responsibly bred OES, since that's what you really wanted to begin with.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

> Which part is unsubstantiated? That 90% of purebred breeders are bybs or puppy mills? That these breeders are polluting the gene pools of the breeds they represent while by definition hybrid breeders do not? That the 100 or so breeders I listed as doing heath testing really are?


Well if I can hazard a guess I'd have to say the above for sure is unsubstantiated. I surely don't know of any statistics on it. To go further the "good Labradoodle breeder" is definitely a conundrum as (in my opinion) anybody who wants to mix-breed is a problem. Now since I have been on other mixed breed threads and know how silly they can get, I'm outa here. Everybody play nice and have fun.


----------



## indiana (May 27, 2010)

About that quote that 90% of purebred breeders are BYBs or puppy mills. I would actually sort of agree. Not because I think most purebred breeders are bad (there are certainly more purebred breeders doing health checks/testing than the poos/doodles) but because the BYBs and puppymills produce a heck of a lot more puppies. A good breeder will have far fewer litters than a BYB with no regard for testing. There are more people in it for the money than for the breed and the ones who want money make more puppies to get more money (in my experience). Just search for any breed and you will find sketchy puppies for cheap.

Disclaimer, I do have a doodle but his breeder does all the health checks for both breeds.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

But it's far more accurate, indiana, to say that "90% of dog breeders are BYB/Millers". And even then, who really knowns the percentages?


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

KaseyT said:


> Labradoodles an the US are not on the "mutt stage" as there is no interest in breeding beyond the second generation and for good reason. Australian Labradoodles are also breed in the US for those interested though much rarer and very expensive.
> 
> Labradoodle breeders on average are much better than purebred breeders, 90% of which are bybs and puppy mills, do no heath testing, and unlike doodle breeders, are polluting the gene pools of the breeds they represent with all maner of garbage.
> 
> ...


Actually Kasey, most of the 'doodle breeders here are BYB or puppy mills the problem is just as bad in them as in the 'purebred' breeders you speak of
. The ONLY way to find a reputable breeder is to go through the BREED CLUB and get a Code of Ethics breeder, I don't care of your talking about Labradoodles, English Bulldogs, Dobes or Poodles.


----------



## indiana (May 27, 2010)

Xeph said:


> But it's far more accurate, indiana, to say that "90% of dog breeders are BYB/Millers". And even then, who really knowns the percentages?


I agree. The more I learn about dog breeding in the U.S. the more sad I get. I look at the Craiglist postings and it breaks my heart. So many people are so clueless. I had a friend pick up a puppy at 6 weeks because the breeder thought "it would bond with the families best at that age" I mean honestly. I love my dog, but I don't know if I would get a doodle again because of all that I have learned.


----------



## Bordermom (Apr 28, 2010)

Shannie said:


> Hi Guys  I'm new to this forum and foruming in general so I apologise in advance if my posting is a bit wacky.
> 
> Anyways, I don't own a dog at the moment, but I am considering getting a dog some time in the future. I would really love to get a Labradoodle, and I have a few questions about that breed that I'm hoping some of you guys could answer.
> 
> ...


I think it depends on the breeder as to coat, you'll have to ask. If it's a true doodle the breeder should be able to tell you what the coats are like. As for growing, their coats will not stop growing and need to be shaved down and/or brushed out constantly to prevent matting (just like an OES would). 

Do not get into breeding unless you have a lot of experience with dogs in general, and can find a doodle breeder to mentor you and help answer questions and so on. You may want to read up on the ideal age to neuter and spay, many studies have been done suggesting it's better to wait till the dog is older.

Lana


----------



## KaseyT (May 7, 2008)

cshellenberger said:


> Actually Kasey, most of the 'doodle breeders here are BYB or puppy mills the problem is just as bad in them as in the 'purebred' breeders you speak of
> . The ONLY way to find a reputable breeder is to go through the BREED CLUB and get a Code of Ethics breeder, I don't care of your talking about Labradoodles, English Bulldogs, Dobes or Poodles.


By definition, all doodle breeders (if not puppy mills) are bybs, since they cannot show their dogs. I doubt many doodle are are bred in puppy mills (unlike smaller hybrids) as mills and pet stores generally sell small dogs for economic and space reasons. Though I'm sure there are some. In addition, doodle owners tend not to be pet store impulse buyers and have put some consideration into their choice of dog.

When was the last time you heard of labs (or Std. poodles, Rotties, GSDs, etc.) needing to be re-homed after a puppy mill bust?


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

> By definition, all doodle breeders (if not puppy mills) are bybs, since they cannot show their dogs.


BYB has nothing to do with conformation showing.. breeders can work their dogs in a variety of other ways (obedience, agility, rally, therapy work, flyball, dock diving, etc). How would you explain working GSD breeders or performance BC breeders? Neither show in the conformation ring but they are certainly not BYBs. IMO the distinction "BYB" has much more to do with health testing than anything else.

If you showed me the website of a doodle breeder who worked their dogs, health tested to the highest degree and was selective about who they sell to.. I might not agree with it, but I certainly wouldn't call them a BYB.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

indiana said:


> About that quote that 90% of purebred breeders are BYBs or puppy mills. I would actually sort of agree. Not because I think most purebred breeders are bad (there are certainly more purebred breeders doing health checks/testing than the poos/doodles) but because the BYBs and puppymills produce a heck of a lot more puppies.


BYBs and Mills breed whatever makes the most money, purebred or not. Which is why so many are making Designer Dogs now. Bad breeders are bad breeders, whether or not they breed purebreds, mixes, horses, dogs, cats, birds, or anything else. It's all for the $$ and nothing else. If breeding dogs stopped being profitable, they'd go do something else for cash.


----------



## KaseyT (May 7, 2008)

MissMutt said:


> BYB has nothing to do with conformation showing.. breeders can work their dogs in a variety of other ways (obedience, agility, rally, therapy work, flyball, dock diving, etc). How would you explain working GSD breeders or performance BC breeders? Neither show in the conformation ring but they are certainly not BYBs. IMO the distinction "BYB" has much more to do with health testing than anything else.
> 
> If you showed me the website of a doodle breeder who worked their dogs, health tested to the highest degree and was selective about who they sell to.. I might not agree with it, but I certainly wouldn't call them a BYB.


I will show you a doodle breeder who works their dog when you show me a papillon, pug, french or English bulldog breeder who works their dogs.

Doodles exist for one reason, as companion dogs. Good companionship qualities are the most important attribute a dog can have as this is the primary reason most of us have dogs.

I can and have in my last couple of posts listed 100 breeders who do heath testing. You can check thier websites about the other attributes.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

KaseyT said:


> I will show you a doodle breeder who works their dog when you show me a papillon, pug, french or English bulldog breeder who works their dogs.
> 
> Doodles exist for one reason, as companion dogs. Good companionship qualities are the most important attribute a dog can have as this is the primary reason most of us have dogs..


What a cop out. Labrador x Poodle mixes are PERFECTLY capable of excelling in obedience, rally and/or agility. And I think doing so helps ensure that you are breeding a biddable, trainable dog, which is what every companion dog should be. It also shows a breeders' dedication to their animals by taking them out and actually doing something with them. My point is that just because they can't show in conformation doesn't mean they can't do anything. They are a large dog, and it would be beneficial for them to be trained in performance sports as an outlet for their physical and mental energy.

I FAR value a good Conf/Performance breeder over a breeder who does Conf only. In ANY breed.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

KaseyT said:


> I doubt many doodle are are bred in puppy mills (unlike smaller hybrids) as mills and pet stores generally sell small dogs for economic and space reasons. Though I'm sure there are some. In addition, doodle owners tend not to be pet store impulse buyers and have put some consideration into their choice of dog.


Can you back up any of this (few doodles are bred in mills; people who buy doodles don't do it on impulse) with facts? 

My friend who wants a goldendoodle thinks they're cute. She saw an ad for BYB pups on kijiji and begged her boyfriend to buy her one for her birthday (actual Facebook post: "if you love me....you'd consider this" with a link to the ad). I wrote her a very nice little message advising her to ask about health testing, and she completely ignored me. Although I highly doubt she's unique, I can't prove that many potential doodle owners are like her. However, you can't prove they're all responsible buyers, either.


----------



## KaseyT (May 7, 2008)

MissMutt said:


> What a cop out. Labrador x Poodle mixes are PERFECTLY capable of excelling in obedience, rally and/or agility. And I think doing so helps ensure that you are breeding a biddable, trainable dog, which is what every companion dog should be. It also shows a breeders' dedication to their animals by taking them out and actually doing something with them. My point is that just because they can't show in conformation doesn't mean they can't do anything. They are a large dog, and it would be beneficial for them to be trained in performance sports as an outlet for their physical and mental energy.
> 
> I FAR value a good Conf/Performance breeder over a breeder who does Conf only. In ANY breed.


They do what they're best at. Fetching balls, playing well at dog parks, being off leash without a problem. Rarely being DA. Loving everyone. In fact the drive of many good working dogs is often a detriment to their companionship qualities. Good working dogs who don't end up in a good working environments often end up being unhappy dogs with unhappy owners.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

KaseyT said:


> I will show you a doodle breeder who works their dog when you show me a papillon, pug, french or English bulldog breeder who works their dogs.


http://www.denzelpaps.com/Performance.htm
http://www.braylorspapillons.com/shownews.htm
http://www.letitpapillons.com/
http://www.lotekipapillons.com/indexbispaps.html

I could show you more as well as some that don't have websites. Summer's breeder works all her dogs as therapy dogs, for example (plus some rally).

The first dog of any breed to recieve top honors in conformation, obedience, tracking and agility is a papillon OTCh Ch Loteki Sudden Impulse UDX TDX MX (MX was the top agility title when 'Zack' was competing). Papillons are not called the working toy dog for no reason. Just saying.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Oh and Kasey, as far as not being bred in Mills and by BYB, tell that to the pups for sale at the local feed store down the road from me. The pups are out of MO and have Hunte Corp on the documents, definately mill pups.


----------



## KaseyT (May 7, 2008)

Crantastic said:


> Can you back up any of this (few doodles are bred in mills; people who buy doodles don't do it on impulse) with facts?


I allready did:



> When was the last time you heard of labs (or Std. poodles, Rotties, GSDs, etc.) needing to be re-homed after a puppy mill bust?


If Im wrong a quick google search will prove it.



Crantastic said:


> My friend who wants a goldendoodle thinks they're cute. She saw an ad for BYB pups on kijiji and begged her boyfriend to buy her one for her birthday (actual Facebook post: "if you love me....you'd consider this" with a link to the ad). I wrote her a very nice little message advising her to ask about health testing, and she completely ignored me. Although I highly doubt she's unique, I can't prove that many potential doodle owners are like her. However, you can't prove they're all responsible buyers, either.


I don't have to prove that _*all*_ doodle owners are responsible because I never said such a thing. I said that owners


> _*tend*_ not to be pet store impulse buyers and have put some consideration into their choice of dog.


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

KaseyT said:


> I will show you a doodle breeder who works their dog when you show me a papillon, pug, french or English bulldog breeder who works their dogs.
> 
> Doodles exist for one reason, as companion dogs. Good companionship qualities are the most important attribute a dog can have as this is the primary reason most of us have dogs.
> 
> I can and have in my last couple of posts listed 100 breeders who do heath testing. You can check thier websites about the other attributes.


http://www.monpetitchoufrenchbulldogs.com/agilitygirls.cfm
http://www.frenchbullybabes.com/Agility.html

and... Doodles SHOULD be a working dog given the two breeds they come from Labrador/ Standard Poodle, both working dogs.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

There you go again, asking others to do your research for you. If you state something as fact, it's on _you_ to back it up -- it's a cop-out to tell others to go look into it for you. If I cared as much about defending doodles as you do, you can bet I'd have a huge folder of bookmarks at the ready so I could quickly back up any claim I made. You just trot out the one link of breeders who actually health test over and over again.


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

I can't speak for the Australian doodle breeders, because I really had no idea they were gaining any kind of solidity as a recognized breed there. As far as I have known, they're designer dogs, and simply mutts. There are plenty that end up in shelters or on craigslist, because they get big and can be rowdy if poorly trained. There's a doodle at the dog park I frequent, and he's adorable, but I can't really stand him. He jumps on me and nearly knocks me down whenever I see him. It seems everyone I know of who wants one, basically wants a lab or golden, but has allergies in the family. That's usually the extent of their research. So they find a BYB, mill, pet store, you name it. If there's a demand, the scum bags will supply.

Don't get me wrong -- I support breeding dogs that aren't necessarily for the show ring. In fact, I'll be getting a husky puppy from racing lines. But if the doodles are being bred simply to be easy-to-produce, easy-to-sell PWD spin-offs... well. Not interested.


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

Kasey - Rutland Manor and Teagan Park were Labradoodle puppy mills. They had long waiting lists and clients who put a lot of consideration into their very expensive purchases. Did you see the link?


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh and as for Doodles not being bred in puppymills...

http://www.ohmidog.com/2009/01/22/obama-dog-1-a-puppy-mill-labradoodle/
"The Winnipeg Humane Society seized about 50 Labradoodles from a puppy mill in southwestern Manitoba in December. The dogs were found living in their own feces, with urine burns and intestinal diseases. Of those 50, two have since given birth."


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Look at me! I'm on topic! Big green : D smilie!


Shannie said:


> 2. Does the Labradoodle have continuously growing fur that needs to be cut or does it grow to a certain length and then stop growing?


The hypoallergenic coat needs regular grooming. It needs to be clipped every 4-8 weeks, and you could do worse than to brush him down every day. It will keep mats at bay. Plus, if you start gentle grooming as a puppy, it's a great bonding/relaxing exercise and makes the dog safer to handle.



> 3. How much do Labradoodles usually sell for? I want to buy from a registered breeder.


I'm not up on prices, especially Australian prices. Don't trust that just because a breeder is registered, means that they're a responsible breeder. There are some stickies in this thread that explain some ways to tell, but remember that breeding is a spectrum. Personally, I like to see someone who is active with their dogs. To me, it shows a dedication to educating themselves about their dogs, their breed, and dogs in general, as well as showing that their dogs aren't just breeding stock.



> 4. Many breeders usually sell their Labradoodles already desexed in order to maintain the integrity of the breed. Would it be too weird to ask for the dog not to be desexed so that I could perhaps breed it? (Not sure if I would want to do this yet - I'm just curious about it.)


This is kind of a touchy subject. If you're serious about wanting to breed, be up front about it with who you want to get your dog from. It's very helpful to have a good mentor before you breed your first litter, because a lot goes into it and a lot can go wrong. It's a good thing to want to be a breeder, but there's a lot more that goes into it than just having a male and female dog. Maybe you could help your breeder with a few litters before striking out on your own.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

KaseyT said:


> When was the last time you heard of labs (or Std. poodles, Rotties, GSDs, etc.) needing to be re-homed after a puppy mill bust?


Here's one:



> Snohomish County puppy mill raided January 18, 2009 2:08 PM
> 
> SULTAN, Wash. – Snohomish County authorities say more than 150 dogs living in filthy conditions were seized in a raid on puppy mill in Sultan on Friday night.
> 
> ...


And I'll do one better with actual doodles:



> EMMAUS, Pa. -- Agents with the Pennsylvania SPCA entered a Lehigh County dog kennel shortly after 1:30 p.m. in what some believe could be the largest puppy mill raid ever in the state.
> Agents were executing search warrants at the Almost Heaven Kennel in Emmaus, near Allentown, this afternoon after a two month undercover investigation reportedly showed inhumane treatment there.
> *The kennel specializes in breeding poodles and Labrador retrievers.* In August, the business had 508 dogs at the property on Chestnut Street, state records show.


I'm sure I could find lots more, but like I said, if you're going to claim that labs, std. poodles and the like are never or rarely found in mills, it's up to you to back that up.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

> Oh and as for Doodles not being bred in puppymills...
> 
> http://www.ohmidog.com/2009/01/22/ob...l-labradoodle/
> "The Winnipeg Humane Society seized about 50 Labradoodles from a puppy mill in southwestern Manitoba in December. The dogs were found living in their own feces, with urine burns and intestinal diseases. Of those 50, two have since given birth."


Beat me to it, lol. Doodles are very popular with puppymills around here.


----------



## spanielorbust (Jan 3, 2009)

For the OP, I think that if you are going to get into this breed, and you are in Australia, you might like to look at the Australian Labradoodle Association site.

http://www.laa.org.au/

Lots of information there, including a code of ethics: - http://www.laa.org.au/ala/Codeofethicsrules.htm

a breed standard: http://www.laa.org.au/ala-breeder/standard.html

*a page on coat types:* http://www.laa.org.au/ala-lab/coats.html

a contact page where you can ask for a mentor: http://www.laa.org.au/ala-breeder/requirements.html

They also have a members only forum . . . another place where you might find a lot more breed specific information.

Good Luck in your endeavors.

SOB


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

KaseyT said:


> They do what they're best at. Fetching balls, playing well at dog parks, being off leash without a problem. Rarely being DA. Loving everyone. In fact the drive of many good working dogs is often a detriment to their companionship qualities. Good working dogs who don't end up in a good working environments often end up being unhappy dogs with unhappy owners.


Okay, so let's just forget about the high energy of the labrador and intelligence of the poodle and hope for the best. "Hybrid vigor" and all... always bringing out those desired qualities (in this case, a dumbed down version of the two breeds that make up this "breed")..

Breeders should be encouraging people to get their dogs in to some sort of performance sport.. keeps the dogs well socialized, exposes them to TONS of different sights/smells/sounds, keeps them physically and mentally satisfied, helps put a good image out there about the breed, etc. It doesn't have to be vigorous. Even if it's just a CGC, temperament test, therapy certification, rally or low-level agility titles. Titles are PROOF of a dog's accomplishments. "My dog is friendly and well behaved" is subjective, but for the most part, a title doesn't lie. I'm really not sure why you're opposed to them other than the fact that you are argumentative about pretty much everything.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I don't care if it's a mutt or a purebred if it's not being bred for a purpose and the breeding dogs are not being evaluated by educated non-partisan third parties(the reason for this is because a dog owner can be blind to their dog's short-commings), then it has no business being bred.

That comment pretty much sums up my whole beliefe on dog breeding. I support Doodles as good companions dogs same as I support bichon frise as companion dogs.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

> =Shannie;857384]Hi Guys
> 
> 1. What's the difference between the fleece coat and the wool coat? I know that the wool is more tightly curled than the fleece, but is there a difference in texture or grooming requirements?


Because the labradoodle is a mixed breed, there's no way of knowing what kind of coat the dog is going to have (a groomer friend of mine calls it "hair from hell!" lol). 



> 2. Does the Labradoodle have continuously growing fur that needs to be cut or does it grow to a certain length and then stop growing?


The Poodle's hair continues to grow, just like ours, and needs to be cut. The texture of a labradoodle's can vary, and can be dense, curly, or just wavy, or wavy in some areas, curly in others, and straight elsewhere. It's a crapshoot. 



> 3. How much do Labradoodles usually sell for? I want to buy from a registered breeder.


Google in your area to find out, as it varies, just as it does here in the US. Check local shelters, as many are dumped there for numerous reasons (not hypoallergenic, as claimed, being but one).



> 4. Many breeders usually sell their Labradoodles already desexed in order to maintain the integrity of the breed. Would it be too weird to ask for the dog not to be desexed so that I could perhaps breed it? (Not sure if I would want to do this yet - I'm just curious about it.)


You can ask. Breeding is best left to those who know what they're doing. There's already too many so-called designer breed mutts with serious health and genetic disease/disorders.


----------

